# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Finding peace through faith

## bcason

I noticed that there aren't many post on this forum. That's sad. Or maybe it's good, I don't know. Maybe it means not many people have question on their faith. 
I'm a new found Christian. I kind of always had the idea of a higher power in the back of my head, but I never really knew what that meant. It was just there. I've always question life, death, after life, my beliefs, ect. I think these things are what started my anxiety. I always had so many questions and no answer. It scared me that all of these people had this connection with a higher being and I didn't feel it. One night I had a bad panic attack and I begged and pleaded with God to show me direction. I started going to church and every service for the next month was directed specifically to me, my fears, my concerns, my questions, the answers I needed. There were so many things in the next month that led me to God. He answered my prayers and much more. I still have an occasional struggle with my anxiety, but I know that God is always by my side. I also still have questions, but I know where to find my answers. I hope all of you are able to find peace. 
God bless.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I noticed that there aren't many post on this forum. That's sad. Or maybe it's good, I don't know. Maybe it means not many people have question on their faith. 
> I'm a new found Christian. I kind of always had the idea of a higher power in the back of my head, but I never really knew what that meant. It was just there. I've always question life, death, after life, my beliefs, ect. I think these things are what started my anxiety. I always had so many questions and no answer. It scared me that all of these people had this connection with a higher being and I didn't feel it. One night I had a bad panic attack and I begged and pleaded with God to show me direction. I started going to church and every service for the next month was directed specifically to me, my fears, my concerns, my questions, the answers I needed. There were so many things in the next month that led me to God. He answered my prayers and much more. I still have an occasional struggle with my anxiety, but I know that God is always by my side. I also still have questions, but I know where to find my answers. I hope all of you are able to find peace. 
> God bless.



You're not alone. I also find my direction and strength in my faith in God. 

What's good about this site is that no mater what higher power or lack of higher power anyone has, we are all supportive. We each have a path that we follow toward health and it just seems like we all accept each other's road. I find the acceptance of that very comforting. 

I have a relationship with God. I've followed the things I've heard that definitely sounded like a calm, caring male voice. Following that voice led me through many things in my life. I don't follow any religion as I feel people and "their" rules tend to get in the way of my relationship with God. I do occasionally attend any church I can find if I feel led. And like you, I usually get some answer that I need.

Some people here have been burned severely by religion and have very negative views of God. In fact some have been abused by their religion or religious leaders. I think that's why we tend to not discuss religion so much here. There is a thread somewhere in here asking what people believe. It's really cool because people have shared where they get their strength and there are no "who's right' arguments. 

Maybe instead of thinking in terms of whether it's sad or good, maybe see it more as a private matter for us and a general understanding that we don't really need to discuss who's right. We do have believers here who can talk to you about how God plays a part in our life. We also have people here who have many Gods or believe in spiritual things that have been helpful. I think it's pretty enlightened.  ::):  

I'll find that thread about what people believe so you can get a sense of who is comfortable talking specifically about a belief in God.

----------


## Chantellabella

There it is  ::):  https://anxietyspace.com/forums/show...e-your-beliefs

It's pretty interesting to see what strengthens the people around us. 

I see you've recently joined. Welcome!  ::):

----------


## bcason

Thank you for your insight. 
I am definitely far from someone that will judge based off of someone religious views. I have my own views and opinions and you are right, it is very much a personal journey for each individual. My post wasn't meant to be directed towards a right from wrong stand point, just the the religious board had much fewer posted than all of the stressful boards seemed sad to me because of the fact that others have been suffering so much. 
I still have many problems, religion has not cured all, I still have many questions as well. 

Thank you for the link, I will be interested to read that as well. I'm glad this is a place that anyone can come to and feel as if they won't be judge, it's a great thing to have! 
Thanks for the welcome!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Thank you for your insight. 
> I am definitely far from someone that will judge based off of someone religious views. I have my own views and opinions and you are right, it is very much a personal journey for each individual. My post wasn't meant to be directed towards a right from wrong stand point, just the the religious board had much fewer posted than all of the stressful boards seemed sad to me because of the fact that others have been suffering so much. 
> I still have many problems, religion has not cured all, I still have many questions as well. 
> 
> Thank you for the link, I will be interested to read that as well. I'm glad this is a place that anyone can come to and feel as if they won't be judge, it's a great thing to have! 
> Thanks for the welcome!



Thanks for explaining your wording. I know that there are lots of threads about issues, but what encourages me is that our positive sections are greatly used also.

Let's face it.....................It's hard to come by a forum that focuses on happiness and health. Usually people seek forums either for like interests such as sports or hobbies.........or in times of crisis when they need to talk with someone but don't feel comfortable discussing their problem with people who are available to them offline.

----------


## bcason

This is very true. I'm glad I've found this space in order to find others that deal with what I do. It helped me to not feel so alone in my feelings.

----------


## Chantellabella

> This is very true. I'm glad I've found this space in order to find others that deal with what I do. It helped me to not feel so alone in my feelings.



I'm glad we're helpful to you.

And what's funny, the very first forum I ever wrote on was a christian forum. I was just accepting Christianity and wanted to ask questions. I found the same dynamics even on that forum. There were heated debates, angry people, trolls, people focusing on emotional issues and abuse, etc. I think when people in general gather in any capacity, there are always chances of running across people who don't have enough social or coping skills to understand that it's ok for people just live and let live. 

If you ever want to talk about your faith though, just start a thread like this one. You'll get support here too.  ::):

----------


## bcason

Yes, it is not good how judgmental people can be simply because of a difference of opinions. 
And thanks again for your response.

----------


## Chloe

I must admit there's been the odd time In a hymn or prayer that I've sat through when I though things were peaceful and tranquil, not a believer in God but I think the belief of it is nice and some of the things like the songs, reflection ad respect that goes into it are nice  ::):  one thing I do like about religion is when you strip away the confusion and some personal beliefs that have found their way in it is a caring, friendly and respectful religion in the first place

----------


## Daisy55

Hello.
I am female 60 and a Christian.  Good to see this section for those of us wanting to connect with others in faith for freedom.
I have found it is a journey path for me in the events and my reactions to them I grew up with that God is changing in me.  And for that I am grateful.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Hello.
> I am female 60 and a Christian.  Good to see this section for those of us wanting to connect with others in faith for freedom.
> I have found it is a journey path for me in the events and my reactions to them I grew up with that God is changing in me.  And for that I am grateful.



Welcome to the forum Daisy55. It's good to find someone close to my age. :-) I'm 57. 

As someone who had terrible role models while growing up, I've found that having a patient, loving father who guides me, is very comforting. I've had numerous times where just knowing I'm not alone helped me make it through another day. 

I was not raised in a Christian home and became a believer in God about 6 years ago. I'm what my friend calls "a baby Christian" because I just cling to faith, cling to God, and that's about it.

----------


## jessimexi636

Hello everyone. I am glad to read people embracing their faith. God saved me. I have been able to find peace in him as I walk through the valley of the shadow of death.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

> I must admit there's been the odd time In a hymn or prayer that I've sat through when I though things were peaceful and tranquil, not a believer in God but I think the belief of it is nice and some of the things like the songs, reflection ad respect that goes into it are nice  one thing I do like about religion is when you strip away the confusion and some personal beliefs that have found their way in it is a caring, friendly and respectful religion in the first place



I apologize for bringing up a post that is over a year old, but I just saw this and I have to agree. I too feel peace when hearing a hymm or a prayer. 

And there are some lovely people within religion. Of course there's the bigotted morons within religion (and they exist amongst those of who don't believe too), but honestly, I suspect they'd still be bigotted morons if they weren't religious. I suspect they just convince themselves that there god approves of there behavior.

----------


## HoldTheSea

I grew up in a household with a Roman Catholic father and a Jewish mother. I didn't identify with either faith. My beliefs- what little I do have- fit more into the Pagan category. When I was in high school everyone thought I was a devil worshiper. Quite the contrary. While I am deeply interested in the paranormal and the Occult, I do not practice anything remotely Satanic. I am very in touch with nature and animals, and I believe strongly in spirits. I also love Slavic mythology and Greek mythology- I have two dogs named after Greek Goddesses (Nike and Athena) and I am naming my next female puppy Rusalka, after the Slavic folklore entity.
There are two elementary age girls in my neighborhood who call my house "the witch's house." I don't really know how they came to the conclusion that I'm a witch other than that I sometimes dress like it and I really love Halloween.
I guess it would make sense that my religious beliefs are non-Abrahamic because I do have both Slavic and Gypsy ancestry.

----------


## PinkButterfly

K Love Radio helps me and my new Christian therapist also reading the bible and watching all the amazing Christian movies they really are just so great 

GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME!

----------


## anxiouskathie

> Hello.
> I am female 60 and a Christian.  Good to see this section for those of us wanting to connect with others in faith for freedom.
> I have found it is a journey path for me in the events and my reactions to them I grew up with that God is changing in me.  And for that I am grateful.



Diasy!!!!!

----------


## PinkButterfly

I wanted to add that if you have Direct Tv probably even Dish you can add the Christian Music channel it is great there are several but the one I listen to is more Contemp Christian and sure helps me out!! check it out.

----------

